# 2002 Dodge Ram 2500 amplifier problem



## bjpunk (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram Quad 2500 truck with original factory radio/cassette/cd player. Amplifier fuse keeps blowing. Where is the amplifier located in this truck? Have looked every where else on internet. Please help! I would like to be able to trace the wires. Thank you.:4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bjpunk said:


> I have a 2002 Dodge Ram Quad 2500 truck with original factory radio/cassette/cd player. Amplifier fuse keeps blowing. Where is the amplifier located in this truck? Have looked every where else on internet. Please help! I would like to be able to trace the wires. Thank you.:4-dontkno


 under passenger front seat or it may be hidden behind the rear upholstery(right side), usually if you have a fuse that keeps blowing than it may be an add on that is causing this to blow.


----------



## bjpunk (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you for your reply. I will check these two areas out this Friday. We have not added anything on this truck, so maybe there is just a short in a wire. Thank you again!:wave:


----------

